# Wedding Dress/Brandone Cottage - November 2013



## mockingbird (Nov 7, 2013)

*Mockingbirds putting a delayed report up!*

So before I begin, I managed to salvage what I could from a broken SD card from a broken bridge camera, the lens is cracked therefore sorry for some shots, I managed to "fix" what I could anyway, I also borrowed a photo from a friend who came with me that day, as my battery died... (So glad I replaced this camera).
So sorry if my photos are not up to par with my recent explores.

No history on this place, but im glad ... I like the mystery 

I explored the cottage soon after signing up to the forum, it had sparked my interest an wanted something local, I spent a rather long time here, saw practically everything including the angry man next door with a spade  after awhile though he could not see me. The rooms inside this cottage, where cramped an full of old tvs and empty cupboards, it was very hard to tell what room you had walked in as many looked the same, I noticed most rooms had papers or printed out photographs along with original film shots, it seems this place was abandoned in 2011, due to a television bill pinned up in a cupboard, rather a nice find to say the least.

The wedding dress and the out buildings where of interest, the sign posts in the sheds indicate the cottage was linked to horses or a riding school also.

Anyway other peoples photos of this place, do it more justice and I have lack of "decent" images to show.
The cottage on here goes under Covert cottage also.

*Enjoy and please remember cracked lens and ruined memory-card.*




P1010300 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr




1229856_169323946595459_875656181_n by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr




P1010303 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr




P1010317 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr




P1010320 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr




P1010322 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr




P1010324 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr




P1010326 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr




P1010331 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr




P1010333 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr




P1010334 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr




P1010339 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr




P1010341 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr




P1010350 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr




P1010351 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr




P1010353 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr




P1010358 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr




P1010364 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr




P1010365 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr




P1010366 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr




P1010368 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr

Not the best as I said, but hey hope you liked it


----------



## UrbanX (Nov 7, 2013)

Wish I could take pics like that with an SLR and a mint condition lens!  
Awesome shots, wasp one is prob my fave! 
Excellent stuff, always a pleasure to know theres still stuff like this in the UK, and that it's being so well documented!


----------



## mockingbird (Nov 7, 2013)

Ha trust me it was a hassle to even capture much, I think you can thank UE-OMJ for the wasps 
You did say you should document more stuff in the UK, well it goes to show its out there somewhere!!!

Thanks again mate!


----------



## Nikokas (Nov 8, 2013)

Awesome report ... The wedding dress is kind of Creepy !!! Love it


----------



## NakedEye (Nov 8, 2013)

After reading your technical probs I expected...well...not sure! But the shots are fine considering! Looks a nice explore that...the wasp one is ubber close up...bit creepy!....nice one


----------



## mockingbird (Nov 8, 2013)

Thanks Nikokas! - The wedding dress does have a spin on your imagination doesn't it? makes you wonder for certain what went on here an the story behind it.

Cheers NakedEye - I was lucky to salvage what I could, I dont often use a bridge camera, but it was my only back up, an had been busy that day, so a piece of tape, a rubber band and holding the camera tight worked for me, amazing what you find in the car


----------



## cunningplan (Nov 8, 2013)

Nought wrong with a bridge camera  great report, great photos


----------



## fannyadams (Nov 8, 2013)

Cracking report that, what a fascinating place. I like the parrot in the window. Other half's got a live one.....sometimes wish he was stuffed!! :evil: (I mean the parrot not the other half )


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Nov 8, 2013)

Great find and pics..
Always makes me feel a little sad when I see reports likes this!
so many elderly share a lonely existence,
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## flyboys90 (Nov 8, 2013)

Nothing wrong with those pics great in fact,love the parrot.


----------



## smiler (Nov 8, 2013)

Nice pics despite your problems with the camera, Thanks, if you had finished off the Gin, put on the wedding dress and rode off into the sunset on that old bike, that would have made a great last pic


----------



## Paulytwotanks (Nov 8, 2013)

Excellent report, thanks for putting it up. Looks quite an extensive property from your first picture - some good outbuildings too... Amazing all that personal stuff has simply been abandoned. No relatives I guess?


----------



## mockingbird (Nov 8, 2013)

Cunningplan - I used to like bridge cameras, but then I found I have more control with a dslr, so its my first weapon of choice nowadays.

Stealthstar79 - Very true, and thank you I totally agree.

Flyboys90 Abit of a pirate are we? lol thanks!

Smiler - The gin wouldnt of got me drunk enough to do that, but the amount of wine in the outbuildings would of done!  haha

Paulytwotanks - Im afraid no relatives that I can track down, looks like the place has just been left since 2011, nosey neighbours though!

Glad you all like this everyone  it is rather special I admit.


----------



## LittleOz (Nov 8, 2013)

Nice to see your take on this one. It's good to see that parrot again, too


----------



## mockingbird (Nov 8, 2013)

Cheers LittleOz, I am unsure of the state of this place now, I done this place a few months ago an already I noticed some changes from other peoples shots, few broken lights ect ect.. The Parrot is very iconic to this place, think everyone took a snap of the parrot


----------



## The Wombat (Nov 8, 2013)

Nowt wrong with those photos
good explore mate


----------



## perjury saint (Nov 9, 2013)

*Good job!! Looks like a good un... Cant beat them ole photos eh? *


----------



## woodland pixie (Dec 21, 2013)

Apologises for bad photos...takes amazing photos  nicely done and very nicely fixed too


----------



## barogerl (Dec 21, 2013)

*what could he do with a good camera?*

HiMockingbird,
Even with a dodgy camera, yiour shots are far better than any I ever manage to take.Nice looking property
Lets hope new owners can be found top take it over. Did you sample teh home brew?
Barogerl


----------

